# Problem, no iDrive display, ideas?



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello - I'm new to coding. Built my cable, loaded the software, and have had good luck with:

CAS - KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB (mirrors)
CAS - KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA (mirrors)
FRM - ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
FRM - FLA_AUTO_AKTIV (auto hibeams)
HKFM - SCH_FBD (trunk)
HKFM - SCH_TOEHKI (trunk)
HKFM - TASTER_FBD (trunk)
HU_CIC - LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME (Legal warning)

But now my iDrive display is blank. Everything in the car appears to work, and my coding changes are working, but no iDisplay. I went back and changed the coding changes back to the default, and still no luck, no iDisplay.

Any ideas?

Jeff


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Did you get an error when you coded the HU_CIC? And (probably a dumb question) is the display turned off?


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

Sharbotcom said:


> Did you get an error when you coded the HU_CIC? And (probably a dumb question) is the display turned off?


I did not get an error, but the "remove LEGAL warning" did not take the first time.

I'll ask a dumb question to your "dumb question". I was not aware of an ON/OFF option for the display, so I didn't turn it off. But how do I check and turn it back on?

Jeff


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

blulite said:


> I was not aware of an ON/OFF option for the display, so I didn't turn it off. But how do I check and turn it back on?
> 
> Jeff


Simply choose anything from the iDrive and it will turn back on IF itm was set to off. Also, try holding the power button (mute button) down for about 30 seconds. This will reset the CIC. Perhaps that will help.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

Sharbotcom said:


> Simply choose anything from the iDrive and it will turn back on IF itm was set to off. Also, try holding the power button (mute button) down for about 30 seconds. This will reset the CIC. Perhaps that will help.


Tried lots of iDrive buttons, nothing turns it on. Then held the Power/Mute button down for 30+ seconds (tried it with engine off/on, accessory on/off, still nothing).

So it sounds like you think it's something in the HU_CIC? Is there anything I can check from the "coding" perspective?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

What PSDZData files are you using?


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

sharbotcom said:


> what psdzdata files are you using?


2.46.3


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you go back in and try reading (Read Coding Data) of the CAFD for HU_CIC and see if you get an error.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

If you can successsfully read it, then try writing once more. If that fails, reset everything else, bring it back to the dealer and tell them it is not working. I'd like to be more helpfull but I can't think of anything else. I have to leave to go out but please let us know how it went.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

Sharbotcom said:


> Can you go back in and try reading (Read Coding Data) of the CAFD for HU_CIC and see if you get an error.


I can "Read Coding Data" fine, no errors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> I can "Read Coding Data" fine, no errors.


I would completely shut the car down for a couple hours, and then check and see if the CID is still blank.

If it is, you can try clicking on CODE instead of CODE FDL, which should apply the default settings to the CIC based on the VO.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

Sharbotcom said:


> If you can successsfully read it, then try writing once more. If that fails, reset everything else, bring it back to the dealer and tell them it is not working. I'd like to be more helpfull but I can't think of anything else. I have to leave to go out but please let us know how it went.


Well, I read, changed the LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME to "kein_ld", wrote back to car without errors, then read it again, changed LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME back to "ld_mit_timeout", wrote it back without errors. Tried the RESET via MUTE for 30+ seconds, turned ON/OFF car, still no iDisplay.

Damn, unless I hear of any other ideas then it looks like it is time for a trip to the dealer.

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> Well, I read, changed the LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME to "kein_ld", wrote back to car without errors, then read it again, changed LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME back to "ld_mit_timeout", wrote it back without errors. Tried the RESET via MUTE for 30+ seconds, turned ON/OFF car, still no iDisplay.
> 
> Damn, unless I hear of any other ideas then it looks like it is time for a trip to the dealer.
> 
> Jeff


Read my Post # 11 above.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would completely shut the car down for a couple hours, and then check and see if the CID is still blank.
> 
> If it is, you can try clicking on CODE instead of CODE FDL, which should apply the default settings to the CIC based on the VO.


Already did the shut the car down for a couple of hours earlier today.

Just to make sure I'm getting to the write spot:

- Start E-Sys
- Connect (get connect window)
- Read FA
- Read (VCM)
- Select the HU_CIC entry, then click "Read Coding Data"
- Right click on FA, then Activate
- Go back to high light the entry in HU_CIC
- Code is grayed out, but Code FDL is not

What am I missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> Already did the shut the car down for a couple of hours earlier today.
> 
> Just to make sure I'm getting to the write spot:
> 
> ...


Try Highlighting the HU_CIC ECU itself, and not the underlying CAFD entry. DO NOT use CODE Defaults! Just CODE.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try Highlighting the HU_CIC ECU itself, and not the underlying CAFD entry. DO NOT use CODE Defaults! Just CODE.


Ok, so I highlighted HU_CIC and did the CODE, which did some extra steps. Didn't fix the display. So I then went and did CODE on all four ECU's that I modified today, and still no display.

Hmmmm.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> Ok, so I highlighted HU_CIC and did the CODE, which did some extra steps. Didn't fix the display. So I then went and did CODE on all four ECU's that I modified today, and still no display.
> 
> Hmmmm.


I'm at a loss. I've never heard of a CID going blank from coding, so it could be some other coincidental issue. I do know sometimes the car needs to completely shut down, as in left alone overnight to fully reset itself. I would let it rest and check it again tomorrow. If it's still dead, I'd take it to the dealer and see what they say, of course I would not mention coding the car at all. Post back here what happens.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm at a loss. I've never heard of a CID going blank from coding, so it could be some other coincidental issue. I do know sometimes the car needs to completely shut down, as in left alone overnight to fully reset itself. I would let it rest and check it again tomorrow. If it's still dead, I'd take it to the dealer and see what they say, of course I would not mention coding the car at all. Post back here what happens.


Ok, thanks for the help. I've got an appointment with the dealer tomorrow (yes, they are working on Sunday). Let's see what they have to say.

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> Ok, thanks for the help. I've got an appointment with the dealer tomorrow (yes, they are working on Sunday). Let's see what they have to say.
> 
> Jeff


Service on Sunday...sweet! I'm still hoping though that when you fire her up tomorrow, the screen is magically working.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

have you tried hard-resetting the CIC? press volume button for about 20 sec. might be just loose cable...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Losco said:


> have you tried hard-resetting the CIC? press volume button for about 20 sec. might be just loose cable...


It looks like he did already try the hard-reset:



blulite said:


> ...Tried the RESET via MUTE for 30+ seconds, turned ON/OFF car, still no iDisplay.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

must've missed that part. well, if you can get the radio/CD working, it's prolly just the display.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

I woke this morning to see if it had magically fixed itself. Still no display. Everything in the car seems to work just fine, just a blank display. I'll be at the dealer a little later this morning, let's see what they have to say.

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> I woke this morning to see if it had magically fixed itself. Still no display. Everything in the car seems to work just fine, just a blank display. I'll be at the dealer a little later this morning, let's see what they have to say.
> 
> Jeff


Damn! Very strange. Good luck.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Question I have is did you check the fuse?

Also, mine is the same every now and then.... What I noted is that the back light of the LCD is sometime NOT powered on for some reason. You can tell by shining a light onto the screen to see if you get shadow. If you get, it means screen getting signal but back light failing.


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

ello888 said:


> Question I have is did you check the fuse?
> 
> Also, mine is the same every now and then.... What I noted is that the back light of the LCD is sometime NOT powered on for some reason. You can tell by shining a light onto the screen to see if you get shadow. If you get, it means screen getting signal but back light failing.


Well, I'm back from the dealer. They checked for the fuse, and looked for the obvious stuff, and said it looked fine. So I need to bring it back tomorrow as they don't do "serious" stuff on Sunday.

As for the back light, good idea. I tried a flash light on the screen, but saw no shadows.

If anyone has any other ideas I'm open to try, as I've got the car until tomorrow morning.

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blulite said:


> Well, I'm back from the dealer. They checked for the fuse, and looked for the obvious stuff, and said it looked fine. So I need to bring it back tomorrow as they don't do "serious" stuff on Sunday.
> 
> As for the back light, good idea. I tried a flash light on the screen, but saw no shadows.
> 
> ...


Any update from the dealer on the cause?


----------



## blulite (Jul 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any update from the dealer on the cause?


They said it needs a new display (had to order). I should have it back this afternoon. We shall see.

EDIT - Got the car, the display was replaced and works. Now I've got a new problem coding (I'll open a different thread).

Jeff


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello,
I've just retrofit cic unit to my bmw f10 2012 with Alpine mp3 player no sat nav, after installing the unit did not power on, I can hear the HDD spinning It swallowed a cd but no reject, no other function are working, dead display as well. 
I do not have HU_CIC in E-sys i have hu_champ... I added 609 in VO but still dead, any help please?


----------

